# Barangay Pass Needed To Go Outside?



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

So yesterday, out of sheer boredom mixed with cabin fever, I decided to go for a walk around town (barangay). While I was hanging out, some dude told me I needed some kind of quarantine pass from the local barangay in order for me to be outside along with only one person may be outside from your house hold at any given time thing. Is this true and all you people have gotten that pass?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We have a quarantine pass (one per house) but can walk around the barangay without it. But to leave the barangay they check for the pass and ID to leave the barangay. The grocery stores also check ID's, quarantine pass, and temperature to go inside (so I hear... I do not have a pass ha ha)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure where you are living or sorry to say what planet you are living on but if you take the time to read the posts or simply watch the news you will be better informed. If you are 60 or older you are property bound in the Philippines, no excuses or passes. Yes one pass per household for local shopping and if you dare to go further afield then you need a very good excuse to get a travel pass from your local Municipal Hall and take your fanciest clothes and most expensive car as there appears to be the proverbial class divide by those that suddenly think they have power. Only an observation as you will see in another post..........
Good luck and wear your surgical mask while out and about with your newly acquired pass.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It varies, just like every other rule here.

I have a pass but never used it until today, drove through the checkpoints, was never asked for it, the people at the check points were the poster children for how NOT to practice social distancing and mask usage. 
I suspect had my windows not been tinted and they say that it was a foreigner driving I might have had to give up a blue wallet sized "pass" to continue.

Lots of people walking around in small groups, a construction site had people working at it. Hand wash temperature check and then use alcohol sanitizer at the 7-11., the cashier was behind a plastic screen, next store over business as usual. The rules are all over the map,

Others, in different areas, have said that they get asked every few kms for their pass and records are kept of how often you have used it and you can be denied passage if you went out yesterday.



It is more fun in the Philippines.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife and sister have passes have to walk to the Barangay hall passes and ids checked before allowed to ride a free electric taxi to the Market area, no tricycles allowed ! Çheckponts at every barangay entrance and exit!
No pass no entry ! There is regular Barangay patrols , i have no pass !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Whiskey Mike, I also have the barangay pass and found out today that it's only going to get much harder to get out even with this pass, now they're going to limit which day each barangay can shop for that limited two hour window and because of the extension we are getting a new pass soon.

We have barangay representative come by in the trike with announcements but nobody can understand what they are saying so I'll have to find out the hard way what he said.

Kids out after I think 6 pm are warned first to get back in the house and off the streets and if caught outside their neighborhood they are brought to the barangay and it's a 1000 pesos fine, one of the family members had another run and get him cigarettes and the child was arrested, the In-law that had him run for cigarettes wouldn't pay the fine either so his mother had to borrow the money in order to get him out.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> ...the In-law that had him run for cigarettes wouldn't pay the fine...


Oh man, that is wrong. I sent an uncle for rum and was willing to pay his fine, if he was caught. But... since he was buying from the barangay kagawad (and paying double the price), I figured he was pretty safe ha ha.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks fellas for the replies. Yeah, to be honest I get tired of hearing about this virus. And I'm a healthcare worker close to 30 years now lol 👍 I don't watch the news that much anymore. Too much Covid-19 this and that.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Whiskey Mike, I also have the barangay pass and found out today that it's only going to get much harder to get out even with this pass, now they're going to limit which day each barangay can shop for that limited two hour window and because of the extension we are getting a new pass soon.
> 
> We have barangay representative come by in the trike with announcements but nobody can understand what they are saying so I'll have to find out the hard way what he said.
> 
> Kids out after I think 6 pm are warned first to get back in the house and off the streets and if caught outside their neighborhood they are brought to the barangay and it's a 1000 pesos fine, one of the family members had another run and get him cigarettes and the child was arrested, the In-law that had him run for cigarettes wouldn't pay the fine either so his mother had to borrow the money in order to get him out.


Thanks MCA! That's good info. Where would us be without you guys giving us tourist and expats much needed info?


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> We have a quarantine pass (one per house) but can walk around the barangay without it. But to leave the barangay they check for the pass and ID to leave the barangay. The grocery stores also check ID's, quarantine pass, and temperature to go inside (so I hear... I do not have a pass ha ha)


Same here. No pass. I went to the barangay office to get my pass, but they were out for lunch. After a half and hour, I took off. I'll try again later.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Same here. No pass. I went to the barangay office to get my pass, but they were out for lunch. After a half and hour, I took off. I'll try again later.


Our barangay brought our passes to us door to door. Just like the food parcels. We opted to get it in my wife's name. So I let her go grocery shopping. I miss drinking at my 7-11 ha ha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Whiskey Mike, I also have the barangay pass and found out today that it's only going to get much harder to get out even with this pass, now they're going to limit which day each barangay can shop for that limited two hour window and because of the extension we are getting a new pass soon.
> 
> We have barangay representative come by in the trike with announcements but nobody can understand what they are saying so I'll have to find out the hard way what he said.
> 
> Kids out after I think 6 pm are warned first to get back in the house and off the streets and if caught outside their neighborhood they are brought to the barangay and it's a 1000 pesos fine, one of the family members had another run and get him cigarettes and the child was arrested, the In-law that had him run for cigarettes wouldn't pay the fine either so his mother had to borrow the money in order to get him out.


Yep, happened here too, Ben went to do some shopping today and was turned back home (with an apology from our Capitan for not calling him about the new arrangements).
We are now Wednesday 6am to noon and Saturday 12:30 to 6pm and probably no pass out of our local town unless it's urgent,,,,,,,, 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

They were nice enough to drop off 10 passes for the whole 64 unit condo building that I’m in. &#55357;&#56900;
Guess we can only go out if a pass happens to be there when we need one. Just love the idea of sharing a pass that has been in God knows how many other peoples hands. Think I’ll take a hard pass on going anywhere. For now at least, I’ve been able to get food deliveries so, I really haven’t needed to go out.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim_L said:


> They were nice enough to drop off 10 passes for the whole 64 unit condo building that I’m in. ��
> Guess we can only go out if a pass happens to be there when we need one. Just love the idea of sharing a pass that has been in God knows how many other peoples hands. Think I’ll take a hard pass on going anywhere. For now at least, I’ve been able to get food deliveries so, I really haven’t needed to go out.


We, sorry Ben has to front up to the local check point every time he leaves the province,,,,,, my last post here or another thread limited that to twice a week,,,,,,, Ben is doing a run, lol, but you can't go out until tomorrow,,,,,, we need eggs and other things from the local sari store and apparently he knows the back way to achieve this,,,,,,, good luck.

Tim, our passes are issued on request, front up and as of yesterday saw was refused, Filipino people are very resourceful and then some.
The only food deliveries we get, 2 now are from our local Barangay (2Kgs of rice, 5 tins of sardines, 4 packs of chocolate powder and 4 packs of whitener) that we will give back to the locals to help them. After looking and counting what was delivered as stated above I washed my hands with soap and water then alcohol.

Ben is back with our needs, drove straight past the local roadblock and returned 10 minutes later with more stern looks from the dudes practicing social distancing sitting shoulder to shoulder watching DVD's on the player we donated to relieve the boredom 2 weeks ago.
BTW they know our car so not a big one for them. He took the risk and was not shot,,,,,,,,,, yet.
Good luck and stay safe Tim.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

We’ve been pretty lucky in Cebu as Grab Food, FoodPanda are delivering and a host of delivery people are buying food from the markets and delivering to houses. Nice to see entrepreneurial folks out there that have the foresight to get out there, hustle and make money. 

Thanks Steve, you guys stay safe also.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought it would be ok to walk naked around the house, but the Barangay told me to back inside.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

we had a visit from a nice young lady regarding our eligibility for the Governments financial assistance, which we will not be getting ! however she did say I could use the sisters pass to go shopping provided i have a note from her and Id ! she also said I am eligible for a Senior Citizen discount card ! so its off to the civic centre after lockdown !! every little helps !!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bobby1947 said:


> we had a visit from a nice young lady regarding our eligibility for the Governments financial assistance, which we will not be getting ! however she did say I could use the sisters pass to go shopping provided i have a note from her and Id ! she also said I am eligible for a Senior Citizen discount card ! so its off to the civic centre after lockdown !! every little helps !!



Only Filipino CITIZENS are eligible for the card by law. 

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> we had a visit from a nice young lady regarding our eligibility for the Governments financial assistance, which we will not be getting ! however she did say I could use the sisters pass to go shopping provided i have a note from her and Id ! she also said I am eligible for a Senior Citizen discount card ! so its off to the civic centre after lockdown !! every little helps !!


Hi Bobby... wow watch out, if your an American citizen you don't qualify for any senior citizen ID, link: Republic Act No. 9257 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines


“SEC. 2. Definition of Terms. — For purposes of this Act, these terms are defined as follows:

*(a) “Senior citizen” or “elderly” shall mean any resident citizen of the Philippines at least sixty (60) years old;*

(b) “Benefactor” shall mean any person whether related to the senior citizens or not who takes care of him/her as a dependent;

(c) “Head of the family” shall mean any person so defined in the National Internal Revenue Code, as amended; and

(d) “Geriatrics” shall refer to the branch of medical science devoted to the study of the biological and physical changes and the diseases of old age.”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
“SEC. 10. Penalties. — Any person who violates any provision of this Act shall suffer the following penalties:

(1) For the first violation, a fine of not less than Fifty thousand pesos (₱50,000.00) but not exceeding One hundred thousand pesos (₱100,000.00) and imprisonment of not less than six (6) months but not more than two (2) years; and

(2) For any subsequent violation, a fine of not less than One hundred thousand pesos (₱100,000.00) but exceeding Two hundred thousand pesos (₱200,000.00) and imprisonment for not less than two (2) years but not more than six (6) years.

Any person who abuses the privileges granted herein shall be punished with a fine of not less than Five thousand pesos (₱5,000.00) but not more than Fifty thousand pesos (₱50,000.00), and imprisonment of not less than six (6) months.

If the offender is a corporation, organization or any similar entity, the officials thereof directly involved shall be liable therefore.

*If the offender is an alien or a foreigner, he shall be deported immediately after service of sentence without further deportation proceedings.*

Upon filing of an appropriate complaint, and after due notice and hearing, the proper authorities may also cause the cancellation or revocation of the business permit, permit to operate, franchise and other similar privileges granted to any business entity that fails to abide by the provisions of this Act.”


- Bobby please read the entire document, I made a couple of short cuts for you and if you read thoroughly you'll find that if your pension is more than 60,000 pesos per month your wife also wouldn't qualify, believe me I tried for my wife and the Municipality will not issue her a Senior Citizens card, they also wouldn't' do it for many of my Philippine neighbors because of their family income it was over 60,000 pesos.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dang. Who the heck trained that lady saying a foreigner can have a senior citizen discount card. My parents have those and they use em all the time in stores.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> 68whiskeymike6 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. No pass. I went to the barangay office to get my pass, but they were out for lunch. After a half and hour, I took off. I'll try again later.
> ...


Yeah, and the 7-Eleven a few blocks from where I'm at has their slurpee machine broken in this heat (91F most of the time). 😞


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Our Barangay Pass was delivered this morning.
Only to be used by my partner. I was told that I'm no longer allowed out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Our Barangay Pass was delivered this morning.
> Only to be used by my partner. I was told that I'm no longer allowed out.


One person per family and I think the limit is 2 hrs. I use the pass and they mark it as I come out in a major intersection and then again they check my pass before entering a grocery store or market area just to see if I can shop on that day. 

In our area we can go out every day for medications or local bakery or foods but we can only shop on certain day at the markets and major chained grocery stores and today we are told not to go outside our homes unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> One person per family and I think the limit is 2 hrs. I use the pass and they mark it as I come out in a major intersection and then again they check my pass before entering a grocery store or market area just to see if I can shop on that day.
> 
> In our area we can go out every day for medications or local bakery or foods but we can only shop on certain day at the markets and major chained grocery stores and today we are told not to go outside our homes unless absolutely necessary.


It's interesting to hear that there are not uniform regulations across the Philippines with regards to the current lockdown. Some can go out and about and others like myself are directed to stay put, not crying about that because it's the safest place for me. Ben tells me that there are plenty of senior citizens out shopping when he ventures out but he has yet to see a westerner, there are plenty of us blow ins around here,,,,,,, probably staying safe like myself but I have to wonder/ponder the discrepancies.
Same as the liquor and cigarette "prohibition"........... if that's the right word, while some can secure others can't. We have been fortunate at that level.
Anyway that was my little bleat for the morning.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Our Barangay Pass was delivered this morning.
> Only to be used by my partner. I was told that I'm no longer allowed out.


Age or skin colour Tiz? I am told it's my age, only 60 but as mentioned in the post above one size doesn't fit all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Age or skin colour Tiz? I am told it's my age, only 60 but as mentioned in the post above one size doesn't fit all.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Age. I'm 60 also.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A good year Tiz. My better half's Mum and Dad (62 and 64) run a sari sari store and rely on shopping for restock every day but since the lockdown on March 15 have not left the house/store abiding by the rules, family members now do the daily run to keep things flowing. Perhaps some of the older people shopping in our town here are by themselves and have no one to get their daily/weekly needs.

Stay safe everyone.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

